# How to soften a sleeve



## Catalina Valencia (Feb 20, 2008)

How can I soften a puppy sleeve, other than dogs biting it?


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

drive over it with your car


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

The best way is with use. Like breaking in new shoes...:razz:


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

yeah you don't want to drive your car over a barrel sleeve. I should have mentioned that. I had a pillow that I thought was way to hard to be a soft pillow. I wrapped it in a painter's canvas and drove over it 3-4 time. Now it's the way I like it.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

What about putting it into a dryer on a gentle no heat tumble with some heavy blankets? fwiw I've never done that to a sleeve but done it with new uniforms etc.


----------



## Catalina Valencia (Feb 20, 2008)

Mmmm, I have no dryer, but I'm trying with the car. Only that my car is so little that I wander if it will have any effect


----------



## Lynn Paplauskas (Mar 31, 2008)

I like the car idea too. I know my neighbors will think I'm nuts out there back over something over and over again.:razz:


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Our club may have some old broken down sleeves I think I could get them for nothing they may be just taking up space if this what your looking for.


----------



## Catalina Valencia (Feb 20, 2008)

Geez, thanks!! 

Believe it or not, there is nobody in Chile who makes sleeves, the only chance is to order them to Argentina, so they are expensive and we use them until they, literally, fall apart. I just guess how much shipping costs would be...


----------

